# What type of sprayer for creosote please?



## AMP (1 July 2010)

Do you spray creosote onto your stables or fencing, and if so what type/make of sprayer do you use please?

Most I see advertised are ONLY for their own products ie the Ronseal and Cuprinol sprayer.  And say NOT for solvent based preservative, which I am guessing that creosote comes under?


----------



## Maesfen (1 July 2010)

Always a brush for me as with spraying it goes everywhere as well as where you want it to go!  Do make sure you cover any concrete and water troughs too else you'll have to empty, scrub and clean to get the oil out.
Any strong garden sprayer which has a tweakable nozzle should do the trick, think Hozelock do one but any garden centre or DIY shop should be able to help you.


----------



## AMP (4 July 2010)

Thanks, and yes a very good tip about covering the water troughs, it's a horrible substance isn't it creosote.

Looks like I'm resigned to doing it with a brush then - but it's going to take me forever, I have so many rails, and then the stables to do.

Unfortunately most of the garden sprayers don't recommend using creosote in them, I was thinking maybe one of the weedkiller sprayers might do it, but unsure unless someone else on here has used one?

Wonder what the farmers do, as I'm sure they won't spend ages with a brush doing it?


----------



## Maesfen (4 July 2010)

What about this and they're not that far from you?  Otherwise have you builder hire merchants nearer, I know our local one has them?
http://www.didcotplant.co.uk/catalogue/detail.php?id=281


----------



## Starzaan (4 July 2010)

Ours is from JS Equine - google them and ask about their yellow and black sprayer.

You can also get special sheets to go under fencing to allow you to spray without killing all the grass. We have a 100m post and rail sheet, and shove that underneath the fences on the drive so that the grass stays green when we've sprayed. 

Also, DON'T GET IT IN YOUR EYES. I did this a few years ago and have a blind spot in my left eye as a result. Not fun...


----------



## Luci07 (4 July 2010)

I thought you could no longer use creosote?


----------



## Maesfen (4 July 2010)

You can still use it but you can't buy it now, it has to be a C substitute.  Ridiculous, the best wood preservative ever, I still use it if I can get it.


----------



## Starzaan (4 July 2010)

You can't use it any more unless you have a licence and account with a specialist farm supplier. You can buy a very dilute solution from garden centres, but the proper stuff is only available via specialist suppliers. 
I have to say, that I really hate creosote, because you can't get the really strong stuff anywhere any more, and so we have to re spray our fences every year!


----------

